# Cronologia Meteorológica de Portugal (Século XX)



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 11:55)

*Observações: Tópico em construção.*

*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Hoje, 09/07/2008, às 00h30*

*Período entre 1991 e 2000*

*(concluir 1998*)

*Expresso, 26 de Setembro de 1998: Furacão atinge hoje os Açores *

Artigo que anuncia a chegada, a partir da tarde do dia 27 de Setembro de 1998, do furacão «Ivan» às ilhas dos Açores, prevendo-se que ocorra um temporal e rajadas de vento que poderão atingir 150 quilómetros por hora. O artigo acrescenta que este furacão poderá atingir Portugal Continental na madrugada do dia 28 de Setembro, embora com menor intensidade. 

*Expresso, 5 de Dezembro de 1998: Convénio da água esquece anos de seca *

Artigo que revela que o Convénio sobre os rios Ibéricos, assinado em Novembro de 1998 em Albufeira, não se aplica nos tempos de seca. O artigo inclui um pequeno texto intitulado «Guerra de rios», em que refere alguns conflitos mundiais causados pelo uso da água em rios transfronteiriços. 

*Expresso, 12 de Dezembro de 1998: Grande Lisboa 'meteu' água *

Artigo que refere terem as chuvas caídas às primeiras horas da manhã de 11 de Dezembro de 1998 em Lisboa contribuído para a ocorrência de vários acidentes graves de viação, salientando que dois bombeiros morreram por atropelamento na auto-estrada A5 quando prestavam socorro a uma viatura. 

*Expresso, 19 de Dezembro de 1998: Acordo ibérico não protege rios *

Artigo que revela que o Convénio sobre os rios transfronteiriços, assinado na Cimeira de Vilamoura, permitirá uma grande margem de manobra a Espanha para a implantação de transvases e para o incremento das áreas de regadio, uma vez que estipula caudais para os rios Minho, Douro, Tejo e Guadiana que são muito inferiores aos registados nos últimos anos. 

*Expresso, 24 de Dezembro de 1998: Covilhã com água para 7 semanas *

Artigo que revela, de acordo com o presidente da câmara da Covilhã, que a barragem das Penhas da Saúde somente terá água para abastecimento das próximas sete semanas, acrescentando que se não chover a albufeira poderá secar completamente como em 1978. 

*Expresso, 31 de Dezembro de 1998: Mau tempo nos Açores e neve na Estrela *

Artigo que refere ter o mau tempo afectados os Açores no dia 26 de Dezembro de 1998, com os ventos a atingirem 111 km/h nas Flores. O artigo salienta que em Portugal continente estiveram encerradas algumas barras dos portos, enquanto que na serra da Estrela caíram os primeiros flocos de neve. 

*Expresso, 24 de Abril de 1999: Aspecto de seca provoca alarme *

Artigo que refere terem as chuvas das últimas semanas sido insuficientes para atenuar os efeitos de seca, acrescentando que as albufeiras estão num nível 60% abaixo do que se registava em 1998. O artigo salienta que, segundo um especialista do Instituto de Meteorologia, o Verão aumentará os efeitos da seca, destacando também que já ocorreram 1550 fogos desde o início do ano de 1999. 

*Expresso, 17 de Julho de 1999: Derrocadas em Albufeira colocam praias em perigo *

Artigo que aborda os frequentes desmoronamentos nas escarpas e arribas que circundam as praias do Penedo, dos Pescadores e do Tonel, em Albufeira, salientando que ameaçam a segurança dos veraneantes e das construções e arruamentos. O artigo refere que no Inverno de 1996 foram detectados 14 desmoronamentos, acrescentando que as obras de consolidação e betonagem na gruta da praia do Penedo, promovidas pela Direcção Regional do Ambiente, têm sido criticadas, uma vez que é a forte ocupação da crista da falésia o principal motivo dos desmoronamentos. 

*Expresso, 11 de Setembro de 1999: Trovoadas salvam Alentejo *

Artigo que refere terem as fortes chuvas, acompanhadas de trovoadas, que assolaram o Alentejo em finais de Maio e inícios de Junho de 1999 salvo a região de uma seca, permitindo a possibilidade de um bom ano agrícola. 

*Expresso, 15 de Janeiro de 2000: Marés ameaçam praias do Minho *

Artigo que refere a situação de ruptura iminente na praia de Belinho, dentro da Área Protegida do Litoral de Esposende, e na praia da Estela, devido à erosão costeira.

*Expresso, 22 de Janeiro de 2000: Mais neve na serra *

Artigo que fala do maior nevão do ano 2000, que ocorreu esta semana na serra da Estrela. 

*Expresso, 11 de Março de 2000: Ano de seca? *

Artigo que perspectiva a hipótese da ocorrência de uma seca no ano 2000, uma vez que os valores de precipitação dos últimos meses foram muito baixos. O artigo salienta que embora o início do ano agrícola de 1999/2000 tenha sido extremamente chuvoso nos meses de Setembro e Outubro, o período entre Novembro de 1999 e Fevereiro de 2000 foi extremamente seco, podendo estar em risco as culturas de trigo, cevada e aveia, caso não chova nos próximos dias. 

*Expresso, 18 de Março de 2000: Aznar e a água *

Editorial dedicado à polémica da água dos rios ibéricos, causado pelo «fechar da torneira» no rio Tejo pelos espanhóis. 

*Expresso, 18 de Março de 2000: Acordo nas águas entre Lisboa e Madrid *

Artigo que revela terem as autoridades espanholas se comprometido a dar orientações à empresa de electricidade Iberdrola, que explora as barragens de Alcântara e Cedillo, para que não volte a reter o caudal do Tejo, ao ponto de o secar completamente, como sucedeu em cinco dias das últimas semanas. O artigo salienta que esta garantia foi assumida durante uma reunião entre o presidente do Instituto Nacional da Água, Mineiro Alves, e o seu homólogo espanhol, Carlos Escartín. 

*Expresso, 18 de Março de 2000: Seca – Está a morrer o Alentejo *

Artigo que aborda a seca, sobretudo no Alentejo, salientando que nesta época do ano os bombeiros já acorrem a apagar bastantes incêndios. 

*Expresso, 18 de Março de 2000: Cortes dentro do convénio *

Artigo que revela não estar a Espanha obrigada a enviar qualquer volume de água para Portugal, através do rio Tejo, caso as condições de seca subsistam nas próximas duas semanas, salientando que essa eventual situação piorará ainda mais os cortes intermitentes de caudal que têm estado a ocorrer desde o início do ano. O artigo salienta que, a partir de Abril, a Espanha pode declarar «estado de seca», devido a precipitações inferiores aos mínimos estabelecidos no convénio luso-espanhol, assinado em Novembro de 1998. 

*Expresso, 25 de Março de 2000: Portugal teve Inverno mais seco do século *

Artigo que revela ter o Inverno de 1999/2000 sido o mais seco do século XX no Alentejo, Beira Interior e Trás-os-Montes, registando as outras regiões precipitações das mais reduzidas nas últimas décadas. O artigo salienta quea Primavera se iniciou com fortes chuvadas em várias zonas do país, sobretudo nas zonas mais carenciadas. 

*Expresso, 3 de Junho de 2000: Tempos de seca *

Artigo que refere estar o século XX a despedir-se com a maior seca nacional dos últimos 100 anos, apesar da relativa descontracção das entidades governamentais com competência na gestão da água para abastecimento público, agricultura e pecuária. O artigo destaca que os registos de precipitação revelam situações bastante graves de carência hídrica no Alentejo, Trás-os-Montes e sotavento algarvio, acrescentando que na região de Évora há 123 anos que não chovia tão pouco. O artigo salienta ainda que embora o Verão esteja agora a iniciar-se, os campos apresentam uma coloração típica de finais de Agosto. 


*25 de Junho de 2000: Microburst na região de Lisboa*
Na região de Lisboa, ocorreu um fenómeno (microburst) associado a forte convecção que, durante a manhã, se manifestou com fortes rajadas de vento à superfície, nomeadamente em Caxias, Massamá,Cacém, Barcarena, Trafaria, Algés , Costa da Caparica entre outras localidades.
Fonte: Chingula in Imprensa de 26 de Junho de 2000 - 24 Horas, Correio da Manhã, D.N. e Público.


*Expresso, 22 de Julho de 2000: Espanha corta água do Tejo *

Artigo que revela estar o rio Tejo a sofrer novos cortes totais de água a partir de Espanha, de acordo com os três últimos boletins hidrológicos semanais do Ministério do Ambiente espanhol. 

*Expresso, 5 de Agosto de 2000: Ar perigoso no Porto *

Artigo que destaca as conclusões de um relatório do Instituto do Ambiente e Desenvolvimento que apontou a presença de níveis elevados de dioxinas na região do Porto. O artigo refere que o ministro do Ambiente, José Sócrates, prometeu tomar medidas de emergência até ao final do ano 2000, entre as quais o encerramento das incineradoras hospitalares. 


*Expresso, 19 de Agosto de 2000: Bacia do Mondego em perigo *

Artigo que divulga o alerta do Sindicato Democrático da Energia Química e Indústrias (Sindeq) para a existência de 58 minas de urânio desactivadas, com riscos de contaminação radioactiva dos rios da região centro do país. O artigo salienta que o sindicato considera que se as minas com águas ácidas não forem tratadas poderá assistir-se à contaminação radioactiva do rio Mondego e de todos os lençóis e cursos de água no distrito de Viseu, especialmente nos concelhos de Nelas e Mangualde. 

*Expresso, 26 de Agosto de 2000: Rios nacionais vão a Espanha *

Artigo que anuncia a realização em Espanha, no dia 10 de Outubro de 2000, de uma apresentação do Plano Hidrológico Nacional de Portugal, em que se discutirá sobretudo as quatro bacias dos rios internacionais (Minho, Douro, Tejo e Guadiana). 

*Expresso, 9 de Setembro de 2000: Espanha «poupa» Douro e Tejo *

O artigo refere as garantias dadas por Espanha de que só utilizará a água dos rios Douro e Tejo para transvases em último recurso. O Plano Hidrológico espanhol (PHE), apresentado em Madrid, na terça-feira, privilegia o Rio Ebro, em Aragão, para levar água às zonas mais secas - ou seja, a Júcar e Segura, no Levante espanhol, na zona de Valência e Múrcia. Esta opção pelo Ebro vai custar 840 milhões e terá um impacto ambiental menor. 

*Expresso, 30 de Setembro de 2000: Águas chumbadas *

Artigo que refere que a transposição da directiva comunitária que impõe a redução dos teores de chumbo na água potável, que será aprovada em Outubro de 2000, irá criar conflitos entre os consumidores e as empresas de distribuição. O artigo salienta que embora os distribuidores tenham a obrigatoriedade de substituir os ramais exteriores para se cumprirem as novas normas, os proprietários terão que assumir os encargos da substituição das canalizações dos prédios, num investimento que poderá ultrapassar os 150 contos por fogo. 

*Expresso, 7 de Outubro de 2000: Época de fogos bateu recorde *

Artigo que revela que o ano de 2000 já registou o maior número anual de incêndios florestais, apesar de o mês de Setembro ter sido ameno. O artigo salienta que, de acordo com o relatório provisório da Direcção-Geral das Florestas, até domingo passado foram contabilizados 37.129 focos de incêndio, um número que ultrapassa os «anos quentes» de 1995 e 1998, que registaram 34.116 e 34.676, respectivamente. 

*Expresso, 14 de Outubro de 2000: Rios internacionais à míngua *

Artigo que revela, segundo dados divulgados pelo Ministério do Ambiente, que os volumes anuais estipulados para o Guadiana no convénio luso-espanhol dos rios internacionais são insuficientes para preservar os ecossistemas aquáticos. O artigo salienta que, de acordo com um estudo do Instituto da Água, em ano normal o caudal efectivamente necessário para garantir a subsistência da fauna e da flora do rio é entre três a seis vezes superior à água que Espanha está obrigada a deixar passar para Portugal. 

*Expresso, 28 de Outubro de 2000: Portugal lidera nas árvores abatidas *

Segundo o artigo, Portugal é o país da União Europeia com a maior percentagem de árvores abatidas em relação à quantidade de área reflorestada entre 1990 e 1999. Estes dados constam de um estudo realizado pelo Eurostat sobre «Florestas e Ambiente», divulgado em Bruxelas. 

*Expresso, 3 de Novembro de 2000: Espanha corta água a Portugal *

O artigo refere que o rio Tejo ficou esta semana sem caudal vindo de Espanha. Os rios Douro e Guadiana estão com pouca água, situação que se deve à fraca pluviosidade na Península Ibérica. Esta situação tem levado Espanha a reter, nas suas barragens, a pouca água disponível. A situação no Tejo poderá agravar-se dentro de meses quando for intensificado o transvase do «aqueduto» para a região de Segura. Confirma-se assim que o convénio luso-espanhol, assinado em Novembro de 1998, não garante volumes mínimos de água em períodos de seca.

*Expresso, 4 de Novembro de 2000: Seca agrava tarifa eléctrica *

Artigo que refere, caso a seca continue, que os preços da electricidade podem vir a sofrer aumentos mensais. O artigo salienta que uma portaria assinada nos finais de Outubro de 2000, pelo ministro das Finanças, Pina Moura, prevê que em situações de seca a EDP deva ser compensada pela Rede Eléctrica Nacional (REN) em montantes a definir em função da perda de produção hidroeléctrica. 

*Expresso, 4 de Novembro de 2000: Guadiana despede-se dos últimos moleiros *

Artigo que retrata o quotidiano dos últimos moleiros do rio Guadiana e do seu afluente, a ribeira de Lucefécit, no concelho do Alandroal, tendo como contexto o seu desaparecimento após a conclusão da barragem de Alqueva. 

*Expresso, 4 de Novembro de 2000: Ameaça de colapso na Ria de Aveiro *

Artigo que revela estar a erosão costeira nos concelhos de Ílhavo e de Vagos em risco de transformar três das mais conhecidas praias da região da ria de Aveiro numa ilha. O artigo salienta que devido à falta de alimentação de areias do cordão dunar entre as praias da Barra e da Vagueira, o mar está em vias de se ligar a um dos braços da ria de Aveiro, criando assim uma segunda entrada nesta zona e transformando as praias actualmente existentes, entre as quais a Costa Nova e a Barra, numa ilha. 

*Expresso, 11 de Novembro de 2000: Mau tempo corta trânsito *

Artigo que aborda os efeitos da tempestade de neve e de vento que atingiram a Serra da Estrela, salientando os cortes de estrada. O artigo refere que, no Norte, sete barras estiveram encerradas à navegação, e que na região de Viseu foram derrubadas 70 árvores. 

*Expresso, 18 de Novembro de 2000: Clima - Algodão substitui sequeiro no Alentejo *

Artigo que aborda os efeitos das alterações climáticas em Portugal, prognosticando que poderão «condenar» os cereais de sequeiro, mas que possibilitarão o cultivo de algodão no Alentejo. O artigo apresenta também um conjunto de conclusões da avaliação feita por uma equipa multidisciplinar de cientistas portugueses, cujo estudo foi financiado pela Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian e Ministério da Ciência. 

*Expresso, 25 de Novembro de 2000: Lisboa ensopada*

Artigo que refere terem as primeiras chuvas fortes Lisboa deste Inverno de 2000, causando congestionamento de trânsito, cortes de electricidade da parte da capital e de várias freguesias de Sintra, bem como inúmeras chamadas para os bombeiros para acudir a inundações.

*Expresso, 8 de Dezembro de 2000: E quase tudo o vento levou*

Artigo que destaca os efeitos de uma tempestade que se abateu em Portugal com fortes chuvas e ventanias, salientando que a velocidade do vento «apenas encontra paralelo no início da década de 80» e que provocou os maiores estragos de sempre na rede eléctrica nacional. O artigo salienta também que um desabamento em Guindais, na zona pobre do Porto, obrigou à evacuação de 50 famílias, acrescentando que em todo o país estas tempestades causaram o desalojamento de 273 pessoas.

*Expresso, 8 de Dezembro de 2000: Água doce com toxinas*

Artigo que revela ter um estudo publicado na revista norte-americana «Toxicon» apurado que a água doce da região de Montargil contém toxinas que afectam o sistema nervoso central, salientando que este é um caso inédito detectado na Europa. 

*Expresso, 8 de Dezembro de 2000: Clima tratado na Caparica*

Segundo a notícia, duzentos cientistas mundiais reuniram-se, durante três dias, no Monte da Caparica, para analisarem as alterações climatéricas no planeta. 

*Expresso, 16 de Dezembro de 2000: Barragem ameaça casas*

Artigo que revela ter avariado o sistema de controlo das comportas da barragem de Fagilde, perto de Viseu, com risco de ruptura, ameaçando assim as localidades de Fontanheiras, em Nelas, e São Gemil, em Tondela, bem como casas nas margens do rio Dão. 

*Expresso, 16 de Dezembro de 2000: Mau tempo*

Artigo que aborda o violento temporal que afectou Portugal na semana anterior, em especial as regiões Centro e Norte. O artigo destaca sobretudo os estragos na aldeia de Frades, no concelho de Arcos de Valdevez, onde a chuva do dia 14 de Dezembro de 2000 arrastou lama, pedras e entulhos, causando quatro mortes. 

*Expresso, 16 de Dezembro de 2000: As escarpas do medo*

Artigo que refere serem sobretudo idosos, que viviam sós, ou casais novos, aqueles que ficaram desalojados na escarpa ribeirinha da Tapada, no Porto, quando na semana anterior se verificou um desabamento de terras devido às fortes chuvadas. O artigo refere também um desprendimento de terras na aldeia de Frades (Arcos de Valdevez) que destruiu várias casas e que causou quatro mortes.

*Expresso, 23 de Dezembro de 2000: Ondas partem navio Corvo*

Artigo que refere ter a forte ondulação partido o porta-contentores «Corvo», que se encontrava encalhado no ilhéu da Graciosa, Açores, desde o dia 16 de Dezembro de 2000.

*Expresso, 30 de Dezembro de 2000: Nevão na Serra*

Artigo que refere ter o Natal de 2000 sido marcado por um forte nevão, na Serra da Estrela, deixando a serra coberta por um imenso manto branco.

*Expresso, 30 de Dezembro de 2000: Circulação interrompida*

Artigo que refere ter a circulação da linha ferroviária da Beira Alta estado interrompida, durante seis horas, no dia 23 de Dezembro de 2000, por causa das fortes chuvas que arrastaram lama para a via.

*Expresso, 30 de Dezembro de 2000: Automóveis soterrados*

Artigo que refere o aluimento de terras em Coimbra, no dia 27 de Dezembro de 2000, que soterrou mais de 20 garagens e 30 viaturas; foi também afectado um prédio de treze andares.

*Expresso, 30 de Dezembro de 2000: Chuva atinge máximo da década*

Artigo que salienta ter o mês de Dezembro de 2000 sido o mês mais pluvioso da década, apenas igualado pelo ano de 1978. O artigo refere que, perante um cenário de manuntenção das condições climatéricas, o Governo accionou um sistema de alertas contra cheias, acrescentando que pode também ser necessário proceder a descargas nas barragens, que estão a atingir o seu nível máximo.

Fonte: Ecoline


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 20:39)

*Observações: Tópico em construção.*

*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Hoje, 25/06/2008, às 00h40*

*Período entre 1981 e 1990*

*(Passar a 1988)*

*Expresso, 7 de Janeiro de 1989: Alentejo - A ameaça do deserto *

Artigo que aborda a desertificação humana e do solo no sul do Alentejo – sobretudo nos concelhos de Almodôvar, Odemira, Ourique, Castro Verde, Mértola, Barrancos e partes dos concelhos de Serpa e Moura –, destacando o papel da monocultura do trigo neste processo. O artigo relembra que em 1978 o Governo português assinou um protocolo com o Programa das Nações Unidas para o Desenvolvimento para a recuperação dos solos alentejanos, tendo terminado em 1985 com resultados pouco proveitosos, devido à reduzida adesão. O artigo refere ainda a legislação sobre a proliferação de espécies de crescimento rápido e os temas abordados nas I Jornadas sobre Desertificação, realizada em Évora. 

*Expresso, 11 de Fevereiro de 1989: Seca esvazia barragens e beneficia searas *

Artigo que refere estar a seca na Europa a provocar um abaixamento do nível das albufeiras portuguesas, mas que as searas têm sido beneficiadas com as condições meteorológicas. O artigo salienta que os baixos níveis de reservas têm feito aumentar as necessidades de importação de electricidade, referindo que em Janeiro se registou um aumento de 76,1% em relação ao mês anterior. 

*Expresso, 4 de Março de 1989: Inverno rasgou caminho *

Artigo que salienta ter a Europa sido fustigada no fim-de-semana anterior (25 e 26 de Fevereiro de 1989) pelo mau tempo – chuva, nevões e ventos fortes, além de agitação marítima – que causou dezenas de mortos e avultados prejuízos materiais. O artigo refere que Portugal, Espanha, França e Itália foram os países mais afectados, tendo perdido colheitas agrícolas e ficado com casas danificadas. 

*Expresso, 8 de Julho de 1989: Falta de chuva pode agravar poluição nos rios *

Artigo que refere estar a falta de chuva a agravar os problemas de poluição dos rios, devido à diminuição do caudal e consequente aumento da contaminação com descargas de esgotos. O artigo exemplifica com os casos de mortandades de peixes registados no rio Tejo, junto a Vila Nova da Barquinha, e no rio Sado, na albufeira do Vale do Gaia, em Alcácer do Sal. 

*Expresso, 8 de Julho de 1989: Clima não muda há 50 anos *

Artigo que refere ter um trabalho elaborado por Casimiro Mendes, do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica, concluído que o clima em Portugal continental não tem sofrido profundas alterações nos últimos 50 anos, estando os seus valores «ainda dentro dos limites expectáveis». 

*Expresso, 9 de Setembro de 1989: Chamas destroem Parque do Gerês *

Artigo que salienta terem as chamas, que durante vários dias devoraram as regiões do Sameiro, Cabreira e Gerês, destruído uma das mais belas zonas florestais de Portugal, incluindo parte da reserva natural do Parque Nacional do Gerês. O artigo refere que este incêndio é já considerado uma «catástrofe nacional». 

*Expresso, 16 de Setembro de 1989: Incêndio destruiu coração do Gerês *

Artigo que aborda a situação provocada por um grande incêndio no início de Setembro de 1989 no Parque Natural da Peneda-Gerês, salientando que a reflorestação custará 200 mil contos. O artigo refere que Marques Ferreira, director do Serviço Nacional de Parques, Reservas e Conservação da Natureza, admite que aquela área «vai sofrer nos próximos anos uma brutal erosão dos solos», acrescentando que o incêndio, além de ter provocado a destruição da flora, provocou a fuga da fauna. 

*Expresso, 25 de Novembro de 1989: Macário promete solução para cheias em Tavira *

Artigo que destaca as promessas do secretário de Estado do Ambiente e Recursos Naturais, Macário Correria, de concluir, dentro de 45 dias, um relatório sobre a causa das cheias que afectaram a zona de Tavira durante o dia 21 de Novembro de 1989, de modo a serem tomadas medidas. 

*Expresso, 8 de Dezembro de 1989: Algarve é zona de calamidade pública *

Artigo que salienta ter o Conselho de Ministro decretado a situação de calamidade pública nos concelhos de Olhão, Tavira e Faro devido aos temporais da semana anterior. O artigo refere que esta foi a primeira vez que o Governo decretou a «concessão excepcional de auxílios financeiros às autarquias», acrescentando que as fortes tempestades causaram, pelo menos, cinco mortos, além de avultados prejuízos, sobretudo na agricultura e em habitações. 

*Expresso, 23 de Dezembro de 1989: Uma semana de tempestades – Náufragos e naufrágios: Ordem para salvar *

Artigo que lista os vários incidentes com embarcações ao largo da costa portuguesa durante as tempestades que foram acompanhadas de ventos pré-ciclónicos e vagas de oito metros. 

*Expresso, 23 de Dezembro de 1989: Governo cria grupo para acompanhar temporal *

Artigo que revela ter o Conselho de Ministros decidido criar um grupo técnico para analisar os efeitos do temporal que afectou Portugal nos dias anteriores. O artigo salienta que elevada precipitação registada levou ao enchimento das albufeiras, inundando os campos agrícolas, as estradas e a via-férrea, tendo várias povoações ficado isoladas. 

*Expresso, 23 de Dezembro de 1989: Barragens atenuam cheias do Douro *

Artigo que refere terem as barragens do Douro conseguido reter as águas para evacuar os haveres das populações ribeirinhas do Porto e Régua, mas sem evitar que houvesse uma inundação. O artigo salienta que, contudo, pensava-se que com a construção das barragens nunca mais haveria cheias no Douro, mas que mesmo assim as cheias registadas no dia 22 de Dezembro de 1989 atingiram os níveis de 1969 e 1970. 

*Expresso, 30 de Dezembro de 1989: Castelo de Bode esteve prestes a transbordar *

Artigo que refere terem as águas da albufeira de Castelo de Bode quase galgado a barragem no dia 21 de Dezembro de 1989, após fortes chuvadas dos dias anteriores. O artigo salienta que a barragem teve de descarregar cerca de 10 mil metros cúbicos por segundo, o que obrigou a evacuações de emergência a jusante, sobretudo de gado, uma vez que algumas zonas ficaram inundadas. O artigo acrescenta que como a central elevatória da EPAL foi inundada, o fornecimento de água a Lisboa, através desta albufeira, foi interrompida durante três dias. 

*Expresso, 29 de Setembro de 1990: Mapa de cheias aponta zonas de alto risco *

Artigo que aborda o primeiro trabalho preliminar sobre as cheias em Portugal, elaborado pelo LNEC, que apresenta uma caracterização das zonas de risco de inundações, sendo apontadas as estratégias de defesa. O artigo refere que as zonas de maior risco se situam nas bacias hidrográficas dos rios Minho, Lima, Cavado, Ave, Douro, Vouga, Mondego, Tejo, Sado, Mira, Guadiana. Inclui um pequeno texto intitulado «Os pontos críticos». 

*Expresso, 13 de Outubro de 1990: A agonia do rio Tejo *

Artigo que aborda os diversos agentes poluidores do troço final do rio Tejo, salientando os casos mais graves de troços poluídos, designadamente as ribeiras da Costa do Estoril, Jamor, Lage e Barcarena e o rio Trancão, bem como outras linhas de água de Loures, Almada, Barreiro e Montijo. O artigo refere que Miguel Cavaco, director-geral dos Recursos Naturais, defende a instalação de uma rede de laboratórios para fiscalizar e monitorizar os rios em Portugal e que técnicos do Ministério do Ambiente consideram urgente a instalação de estações de tratamento de águas residuais (ETAR) e de outros sistemas de despoluição nas indústrias.

Fonte: Ecoline


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 20:41)

*Observações: Tópico em construção.*

*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Hoje, 07/06/2008, às 00h30*

*Período entre 1971 e 1980*

(Passar a 1977)


*Expresso, 20 de Dezembro de 1978: Temperaturas negativas no norte do país *

Artigo que revela estar o norte do país, sobretudo as regiões do interior, a ser assolado por fortes nevões e temperaturas baixas, tendo atingido os 6 ºC em Bragança, enquanto que a espessura da neve na serra da Estrela atingiu os 45 centímetros.

*Expresso, 17 de Fevereiro de 1979: Cheias 79 - Tejo Douro e Mondego *

Artigo que apresenta uma abordagem aprofundada sobre que afectaram Portugal no Inverno de 1979. O artigo refere que no caso da região de Lisboa, os efeitos das chuvas diluvianas foram agravadas pelas descargas das barragens espanholas. O artigo salienta que o rio Douro invadiu as zonas baixas do Porto, de Vila Nova de Gaia e da Régua, sendo a zona mais afectado o porto de Leixões, onde o temporal causou estragos significativos. O artigo acrescenta ainda que no Mondego as inundações não foram tão graves, mas mesmo assim isolaram algumas povoações. 

*Expresso, 18 de Agosto de 1979: Incêndios ao longo do país *

Artigo que salienta a ocorrência de grandes incêndios florestais, desde o princípio da semana anterior, em várias regiões de Portugal, com destaque para o distrito da Guarda e de Faro. 

*Expresso, 23 de Agosto de 1980: Energia eléctrica 66% de origem térmica *

Notícia sobre o aumento da parcela de energia eléctrica de origem térmica no total do consumo. O aumento deveu-se à redução do índice de pluviosidade na segunda semana de Agosto, levando a que a electricidade proveniente da queima de combustíveis satisfizesse 66% do consumo total de electricidade, contra 56% em igual período do ano anterior. 

*Expresso, 27 de Setembro de 1980: Água de Évora tem mau cheiro *

Artigo que salienta ter a autarquia de Évora aconselhado a população a ferver a água pelo menos durante 15 minutos, devido ao surgimento de mau gosto e de cheiro activo nas canalizações. 

*Expresso, 2 de Novembro de 1980: Governo dá luz verde à construção da barragem do Alqueva*

Artigo que refere ter o Conselho de Ministros concedido «luz verde» à construção da barragem do Alqueva e à sua central hidroeléctrica, apesar da contestação do Partido Popular Monárquico que questiona a viabilidade e utilizado do empreendimento. 

*Expresso, 29 de Novembro de 1980: Rios poluídos no norte de Portugal *

Artigo que destaca o alerta, feito por um grupo de trabalho especializado numa reunião no Porto, para os graves níveis de poluição dos rios Tâmega, Ave, Douro e Sousa e para a necessidade de tomar medidas urgentes para a sua despoluição. 

*Expresso, 5 de Dezembro de 1980: EDP corta energia em várias zonas do país *

Notícia sobre os cortes energia efectuados pela EDP no Porto, Amadora e Odivelas. A conjugação de um mau ano hidrológico em Portugal com mau tempo na Europa, impossibilitando o apoio prestado pela França e Espanha, estiveram na origem da escassez eléctrica que levou aos cortes. 

*Expresso, 13 de Dezembro de 1980: Falta de chuva pode cortar luz *

Artigo que refere ter a Direcção-Geral de Energia alertado para a possibilidade de aplicar um programa de cortes de electricidade no caso não chover em abundância.

Fonte: Ecoline


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 20:41)

*Observações: Tópico em construção.*

*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Hoje, 12/06/2008, às 00h40*

*Período entre 1961 e 1970*

*(Passar p/ 1967)*

*O Século Ilustrado, 8 de Março de 1968: Lisboa e arredores sem água *

Artigo que refere ter uma onda de calor causado a falta de água em Lisboa e arredores, devido ao aumento do consumo, salientando que alguns locais estiveram mais de 24 horas sem fornecimento. 

*Vida Mundial, 10 de Maio de 1968: Mais frio e mais chuva durante 45 anos *

Artigo que aborda as alterações climatéricas a nível mundial, salientando que este fenómeno generalizado poderá estar relacionado com a actividade das manchas solares. O artigo refere que quando as manchas solares são mais intensas ocorre um aquecimento. O artigo faz também referências à cooperação à escala mundial para aperfeiçoamento das previsões meteorológicas com o recurso a satélites e computadores. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 27 de Julho de 1968: Dia de calor *

Artigo que aborda a onda de calor do Verão de 1968, referindo que as temperaturas já atingiram os 38 ºC, tornando as casas num forno e rareando os locais frescos. 

*Vida Mundial, 29 de Novembro de 1968: Chuva e inundações *

Artigo que destaca a ocorrência de inundações em Lisboa que danificaram casas e automóveis, tendo os bombeiros recebido inúmeros pedidos de socorro. 

*Vida Mundial, 13 de Dezembro de 1968: Temporais *

Artigo que destaca a ocorrência de um temporal no Algarve com os ventos a atingirem os 120 quilómetros por hora. 

*Vida Mundial, 20 de Dezembro de 1968: Temporal *

Artigo que salienta ter um cargueiro holandês sido arrastado para a praia da Figueira da Foz por uma tempestade. 

*Vida Mundial, 17 de Janeiro de 1969: Inundações *

Artigo que refere terem as cheias na Ribeira de Odivelas, em consequência das chuvas fortes, provocado derrocadas e inundações na Póvoa de Santo Adrião, ficando algumas pessoas desalojadas. 

*Vida Mundial, 24 de Janeiro de 1969: Tornado *

Artigo que destaca a ocorrência de um tornado que causou consideráveis prejuízos no litoral entre Matosinhos e Póvoa do Varzim. 

*Vida Mundial, 24 de Janeiro de 1969: Cheias *

Artigo que destaca as cheias causadas pelos rios Tejo, Almansor e Sorraia, inundando os terrenos marginais e afectando sementeiras e pastagens. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 28 de Fevereiro de 1969: Inundações *

Artigo que destaca a ocorrência de inundações em Lisboa, bem como a destruição pelo mar de duas barracas na Cova do Vapor, em Almada. 

*Vida Mundial, 7 de Março de 1969: Cheias no Ribatejo – Fatalidade ou fenómeno controlável? * 

Artigo que analisa, em tom crítico, os efeitos e causas das cheias no Ribatejo, referindo que a barragem de Castelo de Bode não tem impedido, ao contrário do que se julgava, a ocorrência de inundações. O artigo refere ainda a questão da retirada de água do Tejo a partir de Espanha, considerando que essa situação talvez faça diminuir as cheias em Portugal. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 8 de Março de 1969: A noite em que Portugal tremeu *

Artigo que aborda o terramoto que atingiu Portugal na madrugada de 28 de Fevereiro de 1969, que teve «consequências devastadoras em algumas regiões», sobretudo no Algarve, onde destruiu algumas habitações rurais. O artigo salienta que, apesar de não se terem registado muitos danos materiais nem vítimas, em Lisboa, como em outros locais, as pessoas abandonaram as suas casas e vieram para a rua. O artigo refere que o sismo registou uma intensidade de 7,3 graus na escala de Richter, o epicentro situou-se a 230 km a sudoeste de Lisboa, tendo ocorrido às 3 horas e 41 minutos, tendo seido seguido por várias réplicas que, por exemplo, no Porto foram 15. O artigo acrescenta que, após o sismo, o mar ficou encrespado, com algumas vagas repentinas a assustarem os pescadores. 

*Vida Mundial, 21 de Março de 1969: Chuvas Mau Tempo Cheias * 

Artigo que destaca as fortes chuvas registadas em Portugal que estão a colocar em risco os bairros mais pobres. O artigo salienta que já se registaram várias pessoas desalojadas em Rossio ao Sul do Tejo, no concelho de Abrantes, devido aquelas que são consideradas as «maiores cheias dos últimos 60 ano». O artigo refere ainda que se verificaram inundações no Porto, além de ventos a soprar a 115 quilómetros por hora, acrescentando que por todo o país se registam prejuízos na agricultura. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 22 de Março de 1969: Água a mais providências a menos *

Artigo que destaca novas inundações no Ribatejo, referindo que a povoação de Ribeira de Santarém tem as ruas cobertas de água, situação para a qual os habitantes já se começam a habituar. O artigo salienta também que em Xabregas e noutros locais de Lisboa reina a apreensão, motivada pelo perigo de deslizamentos de terras, tanto mais que uma das escarpas do Castelo de São Jorge desabou. 

*Vida Mundial, 29 de Agosto de 1969: Fogo, situação irremediável? * 

Artigo que faz o balanço de um grande incêndio florestal em Águeda, ocorrido em Agosto de 1969. Refere-se o facto da área ardida ser de 500 quilómetros quadrados, abrangendo pinheiros e terrenos agrícolas. O artigo apresenta também a situação dos incêndios noutras regiões do Centro e Norte do país, fazendo referência aos meios técnicos e à promoção de estruturas de combate, bem como às necessidades básicas no combate ao fogo, à vigilância e à criação de redes de estradas na floresta. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 30 de Agosto de 1969: Incêndio na serra * 

Artigo que aborda um violento incêndio que devastou a serra do Caramulo, destruindo milhares de árvores e arrasando algumas povoações, que tiveram de ser evacuadas. O artigo salienta que se estima prejuízos da ordem de um milhão de contos, acrescentando que o incêndio terá sido provocado pelo «descuido de um trabalhador». 

*Vida Mundial, 31 de Outubro de 1969: Poluição do Rio Alviela * 

Artigo que aborda a poluição do rio Alviela, na zona de Pernes, salientando um recente episódio de mortandade de milhares de peixes. O artigo salienta que as populações da região se ressentiram «fortemente do cheiro pestilento emanado pelas águas, que por efeito das últimas chuvas trouxe apreciável quantidade de produtos químicos usados na preparação de couros das fábricas de Alcanena, chegando a espuma a atingir mais de um metro de altura». 

*Vida Mundial, 5 de Dezembro de 1969: Mais frio no fim do século * 

Artigo que revela terem estudos de meteorologia concluído a existência de «ciclos periódicos na história climática» da Terra, salientando que no fim do século se atingirá um período mais frio. O artigo faz também a descrição de técnicas e processos que levaram a esta conclusão, acrescentando que o comportamento climático agora descoberto se deverá à actividade das manchas solares. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 9 de Janeiro de 1970: Caparica e Furadouro condenadas pelo mar * 

Artigo que refere estarem as praias da Costa da Caparica e do Furadouro ameaçadas pela força do mar, colocando em risco os habitantes. O artigo refere que se aguarda há anos uma resposta para este problema, que passa, na Costa da Caparica, pela construção de um muralha entre a Cova do Vapor e a praia daquela povoação, de um campo e esporões e pelo prolongamento de um dos dois esporões que se situam no Bico da Areia. 

*Vida Mundial, 16 de Janeiro de 1970: Uma das maiores cheias do século * 

Artigo que destaca a ocorrência de cheias no rio Tejo que inundaram o Ribatejo, isolando povoações e lançando no desemprego trabalhadores agrícolas e pescadores. O artigo refere que se verifica mau tempo em todo o país. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 17 de Janeiro de 1970: A tempestade veio do mar – Caparica: o oceano aproxima-se dos prédios * 

Artigo que aborda os efeitos das tempestades, com vento e chuva, em algumas zonas do litoral, particularmente na Póvoa de Varzim, Costa da Caparica e Quarteira. O artigo refere que um dique da praia da Costa da Caparica foi impotente para reter as ondas, tendo sido necessário colocar sacos de areia e pedras para suster o avanço do mar e salvaguardar algumas das construções atingidas. O artigo acrescenta que serão necessárias obras de maior envergadura para evitar o fim da zona balnear da Caparica, pois assim «a ponte sobre o Tejo perderá um dos seus objectivos». 

*O Século Ilustrado, 17 de Janeiro de 1970: Afinal a barragem de Espanha só trouxe a seca no verão... * 

Artigo que refere que, ao contrário do esperado, a barragem espanhola de Alcântara não ajudou a controlar as cheias do Tejo. O artigo salienta que, tal como aconteceu tantas outras vezes, as águas do rio invadiram os campos ribatejanos, causando enormes prejuízos materiais. O artigo acaba por lamentar que a barragem espanhola somente agrava a seca no Verão. 

*Vida Mundial, 15 de Maio de 1970: Temporal: Consequências trágicas difíceis de reparar *

Artigo que refere a ocorrência de um temporal que causou inúmeros estragos entre Lisboa a Elvas, causando várias mortes. O artigo salienta a ineficácia e dificuldade nos socorros, acrescentando que a população e as autoridades ignoraram as advertências dos meteorologistas. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 23 de Maio de 1970: Vento ciclónico – Destruição em vastas áreas do país *

Artigo que salienta terem ventos ciclónicos atingido a região de Lisboa com grande intensidade, acrescentando que o mau tempo afectou o resto de Portugal. O artigo destaca a ocorrência de vários mortes e feridos, referindo ainda que casas e fábricas ficaram sem telhas e com chaminés afectadas, muitas árvores caíram, automóveis e comunicações foram atingidos e que a pesca e a agricultura foram bastante afectadas. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 27 de Novembro de 1970: Mais água para o Alentejo *

Artigo que aborda o projecto do Alqueva, salientando que «vai mudar a paisagem e as condições de vida do Alentejo». O artigo destaca que a construção desta barragem tornou-se possível com «o Convénio entre Portugal e Espanha para Regular o Uso e o Aproveitamento Hidráulico dos Troços Internacionais dos Rios Minho, Lima, Tejo, Guadiana, Chança e seus afluentes», fazendo também referência ao Plano de Rega do Alentejo, que possui várias valências: abastecimento de água às populações vizinhas, regadio, produção de electricidade, pesca, turismo e controlo das cheias. O artigo acrescenta ainda que este plano permitirá a instalação de indústrias na região, sobretudo alimentares, sendo assim uma forma de estancar o êxodo rural.

Fonte: Ecoline


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 20:42)

*Observações: Tópico em construção.*

*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Hoje, 10/12/2009, às 23h40*

*Período entre 1951 e 1960*

*(Passar para o ano de 1952)*

*O Século Ilustrado, 17 de Outubro de 1953: Os temporais*

Artigo que aborda um violento temporal que se abateu em Lisboa e arredores, causando numerosos casos de inundações.

*O Século Ilustrado, 6 de Fevereiro de 1954: Sinfonia de neve* 

Artigo que se refere à queda de neve ocorrida em Lisboa e nos seus arredores. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 13 de Novembro de 1954: Vento ciclónico* 

Artigo que refere ter a tempestade registada no último sábado em Portugal causado enormes estragos. O artigo salienta que as trovoadas, as chuvas e vento fortes fizeram ruir casas e voar milhares de telhados, além de derrubar enormes árvores e causar inundações em campos agrícolas. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 15 de Janeiro de 1955: Chegaram as primeiras neves * 

Artigo que retrata a queda das primeiras neves em Portugal em 1955. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 5 de Março de 1955: Cai neve na natureza * 

Artigo que aborda os nevões que têm assolado várias regiões de Portugal. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 24 de Dezembro de 1955: Grandes temporais * 

Artigo que destaca as inundações registadas no Ribatejo, que deixaram «o espectro da fome e da dor». O artigo refere que a Ribeira de Santarém ficou inundada, levando a população a andar nas ruas de barco, acrescentando que Santarém ficou isolada pelas águas. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 28 de Janeiro de 1956: Os temporais no Ribatejo * 

Artigo que aborda os recentes temporais que aumentaram os caudais do rio Tejo, submergindo milhares de hectares de terras de cultura, acrescentando que para agravar a situação ocorreram descargas a partir da albufeira de Castelo de Bode. O artigo salienta que em várias localidades do Ribatejo ficaram isoladas e que a circulação só é possível através de barco. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 18 de Fevereiro de 1956: A ofensiva do frio * 

Artigo que aborda a vaga de frio na Europa no Inverno de 1956, salientando que somente em 1879 se registou um fenómeno semelhante. O artigo refere já se terem contabilizado 192 mortos por causa do frio. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 3 de Março de 1956: Mau tempo sobre o país * 

Artigo que revela terem fortes nevões em Portugal provocado imensos prejuízos na lavoura e interrompido as comunicações em muitas zonas. O artigo refere que, contudo, esta situação em Portugal não se compara aos efeitos da vaga de frio que tem assolado o resto da Europa. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 26 de Outubro de 1956: Mau tempo sobre o país * 

Artigo que aborda a vaga de tempestade em Portugal na semana anterior, salientando que Lisboa teve algumas inundações e queda de habitações degradadas. 

*Sem notícias para o ano de 1957*

*O Século Ilustrado, 12 de Abril de 1958: Quando o mar galgou a terra * 

Artigo que salienta estar ter-se produzido uma alteração na zona do Poço do Bispo «desde que foram sugados alguns milhões de metros cúbicos de areia no lado Sul da foz do Tejo, para obras». O artigo refere que esta alteração provocou «o desaparecimento da antiga Cova do Vapor, facilitou a entrada do mar por dentro de terra e pôs em risco a Torre do Bugio». 

*O Século Ilustrado, 13 de Dezembro de 1958: O mar avança sobre a terra! * 

Artigo que alerta para a ameaça que paira sobre a Praia do Sol e a da Cova do Vapor devido à destruição da restinga que ligava o cabeço da Cova do Vapor à Torre do Bugio. O artigo salienta que as investidas do mar levaram a praia a ir cedendo, o mesmo ocorrendo na Praia da Cova do Vapor, acrescentando que desde 1955 o mar tragou 65 metros de praia e que a solução pode estar na construção de um quebra-mar. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 14 de Março de 1959: Mau tempo sobre o país * 

Artigo que aborda os efeitos de um violento temporal que assolou o país causando enormes prejuízos. O artigo salienta que no Porto desmoronou-se a Muralha Fernandina, em Lisboa houve inundações no Campo Grande e Campo Pequeno, acrescentando que houve também cheias em outras regiões do país.

Fonte: Ecoline


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 20:42)

*Observações: Tópico em construção.*

*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Hoje, 08/05/2008, às 23h35*

*Período entre 1941 e 1950*

*O Século Ilustrado, 22 de Fevereiro de 1941: Efeitos trágicos do ciclone*

Artigo que destaca «um trágico e funesto ciclone» que «fez estremecer metade» de Portugal durante os últimos dias da semana anterior. O artigo refere que os ventos fortes e a chuva intensa provocaram grande destruição.

(...)/(...)

(Passar para 1947)



*O Século Ilustrado, 12 de Dezembro de 1948: Lisboa debaixo de água*

Artigo que aborda os ventos ciclónicos e a chuva intensa que assolou Lisboa na semana anterior, salientando que causaram imensas inundações. 

*O Século Ilustrado, 18 de Junho de 1949: Trovoada sobre Lisboa*

Artigo que aborda uma violenta trovoada acompanhada de chuva torrencial que se abateu sobre Lisboa. 

*Vida Mundial, 10 de Junho de 1950: Florestas tratadas por meio da aviação *

Artigo que salientar terem sido usado DDT, durante 1949, em larga escala nas florestas portuguesas para combater a lagarta verde, tendo sido usados mais de 100 aviões. 

Fonte: Ecoline


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 20:43)

*Observações: Tópico em construção.*

*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Hoje, 15/05/2008, às 00h50*

*Período entre 1931 e 1940*

*O Século, 26 de Outubro de 1931: O temporal *

Artigo que aborda os temporais que atingiram várias regiões de Portugal, com as chuvas intensas dos dias anteriores a provocarem enormes prejuízos. O artigo destaca o abatimento de terreno na Linha do Norte, um furacão no Algarve e inundações em muitos locais, sobretudo afectando áreas agrícolas. O artigo acrescenta que em Espanha as chuvas também causaram grandes prejuízos.

(...)/(...)

(Passar a 1938)

*O Século, 21 de Janeiro de 1939: O trágico desastre na ponte do Vouga *

Artigo que destaca a morte de quatro pessoas na ponte do Vouga devido à cheia e às péssimas condições estruturais daquela obra. 

*O Século, 22 de Abril de 1939: Ainda há neve na serra da Estrela *

Artigo que destaca o recente desenvolvimento turístico da serra da Estrela. 

*O Século, 17 de Junho de 1939: A catástrofe de ponte do Lima *

Artigo que aborda a recente catástrofe provocada por uma tromba de água em Ponte de Lima, que derrubou moinhos e casas, devastando os campos e causando quatro mortos. 

*O Século, 7 de Outubro de 1939: Lisboa sob um violento temporal *

Artigo que destaca as intensas chuvas que se abateram em Lisboa no início de Outubro que provocaram o bloqueio de algumas ruas e inundações, sobretudo na Avenida 24 de Julho e em Alcântara. 

*O Século, 18 de Novembro de 1939: A neve caiu na mais alta montanha do país *

Artigo que retrata os primeiros nevões na serra da Estrela.

*O Século, 30 de Dezembro de 1939: A beleza eterna da neve! *

Artigo que destaca a serra da Estrela, coberta por uma «toalha branca», salientando a sua procura por turistas para os «desportos de inverno», tal como acontece nos Alpes com «os seus peregrinos de Inverno». 

*O Século Ilustrado, 6 de Janeiro de 1940: Os temporais *

Artigo que aborda os efeitos dos temporais que se iniciaram no último dia de 1939 e se prolongaram pelos primeiros dias de 1940, acrescentando que causaram consideráveis estragos em Lisboa e em muitas zonas do país, levando «a desolação e a miséria aos lares».

*O Século Ilustrado, 27 de Janeiro de 1940: Covilhã debaixo de neve!*

Artigo que aborda fortes nevões em Portugal e no resto da Europa, salientando que a Covilhã ficou durante dias transformada numa «cidade fria e clara, mas bonita, a oferecer aos turistas um raro e inolvidável espectáculo».



Fonte: Ecoline


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 20:43)

*Observações: Tópico em construção.*

*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Hoje, 05/01/2009, às 00h10*

*Período entre 1921 e 1930*

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 7 de Outubro de 1922: O naufrágio do vapor francês ‘P.L.M. 8’ *

Artigo que aborda o naufrágio do vapor francês «P.L.M. 8» ao largo do Cabo Raso, provocado por um vendaval e denso nevoeiro.

(...)/(...)

(Passar ao ano de 1928)

*O Século, 11 de Março de 1929: Madeira - Sob o peso da catástrofe ocorrida na freguesia de S. Vicente *

Artigo que aborda a recente derrocada na freguesia de São Vicente, na Madeira, que causou 32 mortes, acrescentando que continuam as operações de salvamento. 

*O Século, 22 de Abril de 1929: O tempo – Sobem a alguns milhares de contos os prejuízos causados pelo temporal em toda a costa algarvia *

Artigo que aborda um temporal na costa algarvia, que durou três dias, salientando que provocou consternação geral, devido à morte de duas pessoas, aos navios afundados, às casas destelhadas, às árvores derrubadas e às culturas destruídas. O artigo acrescenta que, no resto do país, o mau tempo fez-se sentir, mas com menor gravidade. 

*O Século, 15 de Julho de 1929: Em Cascais, um tufão, causou estragos, dizendo-se que foi ouvido um ruído subterrâneo *

Artigo que refere ter o tufão que atingiu a região de Cascais sido acompanhado por um forte ruído subterrâneo que causou pânico na população. O artigo acrescenta que a tempestade, além de danos nas embarcações no mar, arrancou árvores, partiu vidros e estragou telhados. 

*O Século, 9 de Setembro de 1929: O temporal *

Artigo que aborda os efeitos dos recentes temporais em Portugal, com fortes trovoadas e chuvas. O artigo salienta que se registaram inundações e que os raios causaram a morte de uma rapariga em Cacia, concelho de Estarreja, e danos em várias zonas do país. 

*O Século, 23 de Setembro de 1929: Na região de Loriga, o temporal deixou por toda a parte vestígios de desolação *

Artigo que destaca os efeitos de um forte temporal na região de Loriga, no concelho de Seia, em especial na povoação de Valesim. O artigo acrescenta que, além de outras infra-estruturas, algumas pontes ficaram destruídas. 

*O Século, 7 de Outubro de 1929: Um violento ciclone devastou Sines, S. Tiago do Cacem e a região próxima, havendo prejuízos muito importantes *

Artigo que aborda os efeitos de um «furioso furacão», ocorrido na tarde do dia sexta-feira, que devastou as vilas de Sines e Santiago do Cacém, «desmantelando casas, arrancando muros, arrancando árvores e semeando a morte, deixando ainda algumas dezenas de feridos». O artigo refere que, em Santiago do Cacém, o temporal foi acompanhado por chuva e trovoada, acrescentando que também se registaram alguns estragos no concelho de Grândola. 

*O Século, 25 de Novembro de 1929:  Uma tromba de água caiu sobre a serra do Suajo e causou grandes prejuízos *

Artigo que refere a ocorrência de «uma tromba de água» que se abateu sobre a serra do Suajo na tarde do dia 24 de Novembro de 1929, salientando que provocou inundações em várias freguesias do concelho de Ponte da Barca, para além de grandes prejuízos materiais. O artigo salienta que, após essa tromba de água, sobreveio um violento temporal que alarmou as populações, tendo um desprendimento de terras obstruído o canal condutor junto das turbinas da central eléctrica do Lindoso, provocando um corte no fornecimento de electricidade. O artigo acrescenta ainda que o caudal do rio Cávado aumentou significativamente, alagando campos. 

*O Século, 9 de Dezembro de 1929:  Vila Velha de Rodam sofreu um medonho vendaval e, depois, uma tromba de água que fez inundações *

Artigo que destaca os temporais registados em Portugal no Inverno de 1929, com chuva abundante e trovoada, referindo que estão a causar enormes prejuízos, devido às cheias dos rios. 

*O Século, 23 de Dezembro de 1929:  Vila Velha de Rodam sofreu um medonho vendaval e, depois, uma tromba de água que fez inundações *

Artigo que refere ter a região de Vila Velha de Ródão sido «varrida por um medonho vendaval» na tarde do dia 22 de Dezembro de 1929, tendo derrubado várias árvores  e destruído telhados. O artigo acrescenta que sobreveio, de seguida, «uma tromba de água que durou quase meia hora», que inundou várias habitações e alagou os campos. 

*O Século, 27 de Janeiro de 1930:  O temporal em Lisboa fez abater parte duma empena e uma chaminé*

Artigo que aborda os efeitos do temporal que no dia 25 de Janeiro de 1930 se abateu sobre Lisboa, tendo abatido a empena de um prédio e uma chaminé. Estas ocorrências  causaram alguns feridos. 

*O Século, 3 de Fevereiro de 1930: Os temporais *

Artigo que aborda os efeitos dos recentes temporais em Portugal, que causaram alguns mortes e estragos em muitas habitações e outros edifícios, além de terem engrossado os caudais dos rios com a consequente inundação dos campos. O artigo refere também que as trovoadas também causaram cortes de fornecimento de energia eléctrica em algumas localidades, acrescentando que a ondulação marítima está a colocar barcos em perigos. 

*O Século, 17 de Julho de 1930: Dois pastores foram fulminados por um raio*

Artigo que refere ter a trovoada causado a morte de dois pastores em Quintela de Lampaças, Bragança, quando um raio incendiou o palheiro onde dormiam.  

*O Século, 20 de Outubro de 1930: O tempo*

Artigo que destaca as cheias causadas pelos rios Águeda e Cértima, sobretudo atingindo a região de Óis da Ribeira, no concelho de Águeda, causando enormes prejuízos aos agricultores. O artigo acrescenta que na maior parte do território nacional, o tempo tem-se mostrado invernoso.

Fonte: Ecoline


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 20:44)

*Observações: Tópico em construção.*

*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Hoje, 15/10/2008, às 02h00*

*Período entre 1911 e 1920*

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 30 de Outubro de 1911: O naufrágio do "S. Raphael"*

Artigo que aborda o naufrágio do «São Raphael», um dos melhores navios da Marinha portuguesa, na madrugada de 21 de Outubro de 1911, na foz do rio Ave, provocado por um temporal.

(...)/(...)

(Passar ao ano de 1915)

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 13 de Março de 1916: Um grande nevão*

Artigo que refere a queda de neve em Viseu.

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 17 de Julho de 1916: Um grande nevão*

O artigo é dedicado às pragas de gafanhotos que por vezes visitam o país, arrasando e destruindo plantações inteiras, sendo um pesadelo para os agricultores. Desta vez foi atacada a vila de Gavião, no Alentejo. A praga, que não se conseguiu extinguir, destruiu vários quilómetros quadrados, para além de deixar ovos em toda a parte. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 15 de Janeiro de 1917: As cheias do Douro*

Artigo que destaca as cheias registadas no Douro em Dezembro de 1916, salientando que "raras vezes (o rio) tem saído do seu leito de uma maneira tão pavorosa e destruidora». O artigo acrescenta que estas cheias colocaram em risco os navios que estavam no rio, cobrindo com muitos metros de água os campos marginais. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 18 de Fevereiro de 1918: Aspétos do Fundão sobre a neve *

Conjunto de fotografias, com legenda, que retrata um nevão no Fundão e na serra da Gardunha. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 15 de Abril de 1918: A última nevada no Fundão *

Artigo que retrata a queda de neve na serra da Gardunha durante a Primavera de 1918, destacando os «campos sob o amplo lençol da nevada». 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 6 de Maio de 1918: O nevão na Covilhã *

Artigo que retrata as paisagens de Inverno cobertas de neve em todo o território de Portugal, destacando alguns aspectos da Covilhã. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 17 de Março de 1919: As cheias no Douro*

Artigo que aborda as cheias do Douro, embora salientando que o rio é «sempre encantador, mesmo quando o seu volume de água galga penedos e conquista as suas margens, levando árvores, casas, gado, moinhos, tudo». 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 7 de Abril de 1919: Cheias em Chaves*

Conjunto de fotografias, com respectiva legenda, que retrata os efeitos das cheias em Chaves. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 18 de Agosto de 1919: O incêndio na serra de Cintra *

Artigo que destaca a ocorrência de «mais um violento incêndio» na serra de Sintra, salientando que as chamas devoraram uma enorme extensão de arvoredo e mata. 

*Não existem notícias para o ano 1920*

Fonte: Ecoline


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 20:44)

*Observações: Tópico em construção.*

*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Hoje, 10/09/2008, às 21h50*

*Período entre 1901 e 1910*

*O Século, 16 de Dezembro de 1901: O frio*

Artigo que revela ter sido ontem (dia 15 de Dezembro de 1901) um dos dias mais frios do ano, em Lisboa, e em grande parte do país. O artigo destaca que, além da geada e neve nas terras altas, o nevoeiro impediu a navegação no rio Tejo.

*(...)/(...)*

*(Passar a 1906)*


*Ilustração Portuguesa, 25 de Março de 1907: Lisboa com sede*

Artigo que refere a enorme dependência da cidade de Lisboa, sobretudo na época de estiagem, em relação ao canal do Alviela que conduz parte da água de consumo para a capital. O artigo refere que um engenheiro da Companhia das Águas de Lisboa (CAL) garante que o canal fornece, em média, 42 mil metros de água por dia, mas que pode fornecer 50 mil, para além da água dos reservatórios. O artigo salienta que a CAL prepara um estudo para a utilização da água do Tejo, mas que será um projecto para daqui a 10 anos, pois são obras caras que necessitam do apoio do Governo. A notícia acrescenta que «quanto aos micróbios que a água do rio possa conter são eles de tal maneira aniquilados que podemos bebe-la confiadamente» e inclui fotografias de várias fontes, com as pessoas à espera de encher o vasilhame. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 21 de Outubro de 1907: Inundações na Nazareth *

Artigo que apresenta um balanço dos temporais que atingiram a Península Ibérica em Setembro de 1907, destacando em Portugal a situação da Nazaré, onde as chuvas deixaram inúmeras famílias sem abrigo e provocaram imensos prejuízos. O artigo refere que um bairro inteiro foi invadido pelas areias, ficando algumas casas soterradas até ao primeiro andar. Registaram-se também ferimentos em algumas pessoas. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 28 de Outubro de 1907: As inundações em Santarém*

Artigo que apresenta um balanço dos temporais que atingiram a Península Ibérica, em Setembro de 1907, evocando também as grandes inundações de 1876 e 1900. O artigo destaca os efeitos sentidos nas regiões de Lisboa e Santarém, referindo que o rio Tejo transbordou e invadiu a parte baixa da cidade de Santarém, deixando vários campos vizinhos submersos pela corrente lodosa. O artigo acrescenta que ao Tejo juntou-se a corrente caudalosa do Zêzere, e que nos campos do Rocio e Alvisquer foram inundadas vinhas. O prejuízo é grande dado não terem sido ainda feitas as vindimas. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 25 de Novembro de 1907: A última cheia do Tejo*

Artigo que, recordando ainda as cheias registadas em Setembro e Outubro de 1907, destaca novas inundações que afectaram a região de Lisboa, com especial incidência para os campos da Póvoa de Santa Iria e de todo o Ribatejo, nomeadamente em Santarém. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 10 de Agosto de 1908: 35º à sombra *

Artigo que revela se ter registado em Lisboa, nos últimos dias de Julho e primeiros de Agosto, uma temperatura de 35º C, considerada excessiva. O artigo salienta que nem durante a noite a temperatura diminui muito, registando-se 29 ºC, acrescentando que o calor levou ao aumento do consumo de bebidas frescas e sorvetes. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 30 de Novembro de 1908: A visita dos gafanhotos *

O artigo refere-se à visita dos gafanhotos Acridium perigrinum verificada há 15 dias, depois das «visitas/invasão» de 1898 a 1901 dos gafanhotos da espécie Stauronotus marocanos. Os lavradores não ganharam para o susto com esta visita, embora os gafanhotos na sua pequena demora não mostrassem qualquer intenção desagradável. Os insectos surgiram no Algarve numa nuvem compacta, e em bandos dispersos foram vistos em Lisboa e arredores, até Cascais e Sintra. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 15 de Março de 1909: A invernia d'este anno – Um nevão excepcional *

Artigo que retrata um grande nevão ocorrido em Portugal no dia 1 de Março de 1909, salientando ter provocado «um excepcional efeito pitoresco nas regiões montanhosas», mas que, apesar da beleza, os prejuízos foram, em alguns sítios, de relativa importância. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 3 de Janeiro de 1910:  Portugal devastado pelas águas – Os grandes temporaes de Dezembro *

Conjunto de fotografias, com respectiva legenda, que retrata os efeitos dos temporais de Dezembro de 1909 que inundaram sobretudo as regiões de Lisboa, Vale do Tejo, Porto e Vila Nova de Gaia. O artigo destaca também a derrocada de algumas habitações, o descarrilamento de um comboio na Póvoa de Santa Iria e o alagamento de campos e ruas. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 10 de Janeiro de 1910:  A cheia do Tejo *

Conjunto de fotografias, com respectiva legenda, que retrata as cheias de Dezembro de 1909 na região do Vale do Tejo, sobretudo em Almeirim e Santarém, que causaram inundações dos campos e das ruas. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 10 de Janeiro de 1910:  A cheia do Douro *

Artigo que destaca as cheias de Dezembro de 1909 que se abatarem em várias regiões de Portugal. O artigo refere que no Porto «as águas galgaram as paredes e inundaram as casas, reduzindo à miséria os seus habitantes», que «os barcos foram levados pela corrente assim como as árvores» e que «muitos navios foram destruídos». O artigo acrescenta ainda que «no Ribatejo a cheia destruiu casas, abateu muros, arrastou gado, alagou os celeiros e levou as árvores na sua corrente impetuosa». 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 17 de Janeiro de 1910:  A cheia do Douro em 1909 *

Conjunto de fotografias, com respectiva legenda, que retrata as cheias no rio Douro em finais de Dezembro de 1909. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 24 de Janeiro de 1910:  A cheia em Mirandela *

Conjunto de fotografias, com respectiva legenda, que retrata os efeitos das cheias de Dezembro de 1909 em Mirandela, dando destaque à destruição da ponte sobre o rio Tua. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 24 de Janeiro de 1910:  A cheia de Dezembro em Villa Franca *

Conjunto de fotografias, com respectiva legenda, que retrata os efeitos das cheias de Dezembro de 1909 em Vila Franca, referindo que foram inundados campos e ruas. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 26 de Abril de 1910: Um anno depois *

Artigo que evoca o terramoto de 23 de Abril de 1909 que afectou Portugal e sobretudo a região de Benavente, salientando estará agora em curso a reconstrução da vila. 

*Ilustração Portuguesa, 26 de Dezembro de 1910: A cheia do Douro *

Artigo que destaca uma nova cheia no rio Douro, que foi ainda maior do que a registada em Dezembro de 1909. O artigo salienta que as águas do Douro quase submergiram a Régua e Barca d'Alva e que os bairros ribeirinhos do Porto sofreram verdadeiras devastações com a fúria das chuvas.

Fonte: Ecoline


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2008 às 21:59)

Gerofil disse:


> *Observações: Tópico em construção.*
> 
> *ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Hoje, 13/02/2008, às 20h30*
> 
> ...



 um furacão no Algarve, Gerofil não tens mais dados ou notícias acerca desse furacão no Algarve


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 23:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> um furacão no Algarve, Gerofil não tens mais dados ou notícias acerca desse furacão no Algarve



Infelizmente faltam-me dados e não posso fornecer outros elementos. No entanto colocarei aqui mais algumas referências caso consiga mais alguma informação sobre esse "furacão" (?).


----------



## Minho (13 Fev 2008 às 23:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> um furacão no Algarve, Gerofil não tens mais dados ou notícias acerca desse furacão no Algarve



Acredito mais que seja um exagero ou uma inexactidão da imprensa que certamente já os havia nos anos 30 do século passado. Deve ter sido um grande temporal provocado por uma depressão muito profunda.
Também em criança lembro-me de um grande temporal e andar na boca de todo o mundo que era um furacão.


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2011 às 10:20)

Gerofil podes.me dizer onde arranjaste esta informação?

O Século, 17 de Junho de 1939: A catástrofe de ponte do Lima 

Artigo que aborda a recente catástrofe provocada por uma tromba de água em Ponte de Lima, que derrubou moinhos e casas, devastando os campos e causando quatro mortos.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2011 às 14:05)

Olá 

Este tópico ficou um pouco esquecido. Vou procurar voltar a actualizar.


RECORDANDO UMA TRAGÉDIA VIVIDA EM 1939 EM PONTE DE LIMA

*UMA TROMBA DE ÁGUA*

_“Inundou campos de 11 freguesias deste Concelho,
Destruiu muros de vedação, pontões, mais de 100 moinhos, importantes latadas, causou 4 vítimas e incalculáveis prejuízos”. È desta forma que o Cardeal Saraiva de 15 de Junho de 1939, nos descreve a intempérie que teve a sua origem nos montes da Boalhosa e se abateu sobre os vales do rio Trovela, Ribeiro de Serdedelo e Ribeiro da Gemieira, no concelho de Ponte de Lima nesse ano.
A Ribeira, foi uma das freguesias mais afectadas embora não houvesse vitimas a lamentar, no entanto os estragos foram avultadíssimos. “Na ponte dos Nova (Fornelos) a água atingiu a altura de 20 metros e cavou uma profundidade de leito, de 6, dois metros menos, que a escavação verificada na ponte dos Alfanados.”
“No Couto e na Ribeira, o gado de trabalho que pascia nos campos, inopinadamente surpreendido pela vaga assoladora que bramia e galgava, ora mergulhando, ora reaparecendo à flor da corrente infernal que tudo subvertia, lutava em pugna gigantesca contra a morte iminente, fincando-se nas patas onde encontrava solo resistente que lhe servisse à fuga.”
“Na Ribeira, pelas alturas da Sardinha, Maria da Conceição Martins, em presença da súbita inundação que crescia veloz, trepou aflitivamente a uma macieira com a intenção maternal de poupar a preciosa vida de seu filhinho Manuel, de 5 anos e a sua própria vida.”
Deixo estas pequenas descrições daquilo que aconteceu naquele ano de 1939, para que a memória não esqueça a importância que ainda hoje tem a necessidade em manter limpas as linhas de água e as margens dos ribeiros e levadas que atravessam a freguesia. _

Fonte: RIBEIRA, NOVOS HORIZONTES


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2011 às 19:05)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá
> 
> Este tópico ficou um pouco esquecido. Vou procurar voltar a actualizar.
> 
> ...



Incrível eu nem sabia disto
é de facto bastante interessante este artigo 
Obrigado Gerofil


----------

